# Stingray Fastback slick



## Intense One (May 14, 2020)

Any recommendation on buying a Fastback Slik....I’ve seen them on eBay.....different sellers..different pricing.  Not sure what the differences are between the ones being sold.  I’m sure they’re all made in Taiwan.  I’m replacing one that was US made.  Thanks


----------



## tommygun (Jun 22, 2020)

The only ones you will find now are most likely the Schwinn repros from the late 90's. I snagged a set about ten years ago for my '68 and paid about $120 for the set maybe. I believe the repro tires were made in Taiwan, I can check mine when I get home.


----------

